# Remove Aprentice



## detmargaret@yahoo.com (May 24, 2013)

I live in Michigan in the Roseville area,and work in Livonia.I am looking for someone to give me an opportunity in medical coding to remove the Apprentice
 from my CP tvC certification. I am not looking for pay, I need an externship.


----------



## leonlinet94@icloud.com (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi my name is Linet D Leon Acosta and I have 5 years of experience as a coder in Pasteur Medical Center. I need the opportunity to have the apprentice removed from my CPC certification.Any questions yoy can contact me at (786)762-5470 or my supervisor at (305)332-0127 (Liliana Alvarez) thank you.


----------



## abbastro (Jun 19, 2019)

leonlinet94@icloud.com said:


> Hi my name is Linet D Leon Acosta and I have 5 years of experience as a coder in Pasteur Medical Center. I need the opportunity to have the apprentice removed from my CPC certification.Any questions yoy can contact me at (786)762-5470 or my supervisor at (305)332-0127 (Liliana Alvarez) thank you.



Hi! I'm just new here. However, I think you should send these documents and your details via email to apprenticeremovals@aapc.com 

Hope this helps!


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

detmargaret@yahoo.com said:


> I live in Michigan in the Roseville area,and work in Livonia.I am looking for someone to give me an opportunity in medical coding to remove the Apprentice
> from my CP tvC certification. I am not looking for pay, I need an externship.


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------



## Ldatkins@hotmail.com  (Jun 10, 2020)

leonlinet94@icloud.com said:


> Hi my name is Linet D Leon Acosta and I have 5 years of experience as a coder in Pasteur Medical Center. I need the opportunity to have the apprentice removed from my CPC certification.Any questions yoy can contact me at (786)762-5470 or my supervisor at (305)332-0127 (Liliana Alvarez) thank you.


I am just curious where you got the form, or the lay out, for your employer to fill out?  I am ready to have my A removed and can not locate the form, or is this something our employer should already have, I have not thought to ask them.  thank you


----------



## pandu0704@yahoo.com (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi my name is Pandu and I have 3 years experience from two organizations as a coder, but right now unemployed. could I able to apply for removal of apprentice from my cpc certification without referral forms.


----------

